# maxillaria tenuifolia



## DukeBoxer (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife got this plant from andy's about 6 months ago and it was just putting out new growth, all through the summer it has been growing but VERY slowly, and the new growths are not mature yet, even though I thought they'd be. Is this normal or should the growths have matured already?

-Josh


----------



## Jorch (Oct 2, 2007)

the growths on my tenuifolia usually mature towards the end of winter.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 3, 2007)

my tenuifolia has sent growths and they are not mature yet either...perhaps it is normal


----------



## arcticshaun (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm growing under lights and my M. tenuilolia only has 4 mature p-bulbs but it definitely isn't one of my faster growing orchids. I think maybe 9 months from the start of a growth until the pbulbs are mature.

Shaun


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2007)

I think your plants will speed up as they get bigger. They also need dramatic seasonal shifts in light, watering, and fertilizer to get optimal growth and flowering out of them.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine are still maturing as well. I have 4 or 5 of them and have only gotten one to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2007)

I obtained a specimen size one and it's not doing a thing. Next summer I'm moving it to a higher light location.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 14, 2007)

Lots of water, lots of light, and otherwise neglect - at least that what makes mine bloom.


----------

